# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  اقتبآسآت |~ من سنآبلهم

## دموع الغصون

*

ليس كل ما أكتبه تعبير عن مشاعرنا واحاسيسنا 
و أيضاً ليس كل ما نقتبسه كذلك 
و ليس كل ما نرويه يعبر عن أنفسنا بشكل خاص
انما هي كلمات قد يحتاجها كثير من الناس

في هذة الحياة القاسية والصعبة نجد الهموم نجد المحن نجد المصائب ونجد كل ماهو حزين

ما نكتبه بأقلامنا .. بهمساتنا .. حتى بخربشاتنا .. 
هذه نظرة من جهه واحدة .. نظرة على بقعة صغيرة
ليس من الضروري اذا كنا في في مرحلة ما في حياتنا تعساء
ان نحكم على هذة الحياة بالتعاسة

ليست الحياة تعيسة بل هي عقولنا السلبية ونظرتنا السوداوية
التي تحطم سعادتنا وسعادة الأخرين
هي من حكمة على هذة الحياة
كم هو جميل ان ننقش في قلوبنا كلمة تفائلية نستعين بها
وقت الضعف والهزيمة ووقت الانكسار
لنستمر في هذة الحياة حتى وأن هزمنا أو سقطنا أو انكسرنا
فهناك فرصة للنهوض من جديد مهما كانت الظروف


كم هو جميل ان نضع الأمل في صندوق وندفنة في قلوبنا
حتى اذا ماأيقنا ان الحياة لاتكون الا بالأمل
فنذهب مسرعين الى قبر الأمل لنعيده الى الحياة
فيملأ قلوبنا بالنور ويملأ حياتنا بالسعادة


زاوية خاصة فقط لي ولاقتباساتي 
اقتباسات ~| من دفتر الأيام 
كلمات ولدت هُناك  | وَ | ستولد هُنا من جديد 
سأقتطف من حقولهم السنابل لأحصد مداد عطائهم و أستجمع الروح من حروفهم 






*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
آه أيها الحب .. لو أستطيع أنا وأنت أن نتفق مع القدر .. كي ندمر هذا الطابع الوحيد للعالم ..
إلى قطع صغيرة صغيرة ..
ثم نعيد بناءه من جديد .. كما تشتهي قلوبنا ..”
الحب العنيف ، الذي كانت تسميه دوامة تغوص في مستنقع ، لم يستطع ان ينسيها القضية .. بل كانت تتعذب في سبيل أن تفهمني أن حياتنا ليست شيئاً .. وانها تبلغ ذروة قيمتها لو قدمت من اجل سعادة آلاف عيرنا …
الإنسان الذي يحس أكثر من اللازم ، خير من الإنسان الذي لا يحس بالمرة.
باستطاعتك أن تغادر حيفا ، أن تهرب من حيفا .. ولكنك يوم سياتي لابد من ان تصحو .. وتكتشف .. وتندم ..
ليلى الحزينة .. البائسة … بقيت في حيفا ورفضت ان تخرج منها .. وقالت لجيرانها عندما اتوا ليجروها معهم أنها فقدت كل شيء ولا تريد أن تفقد ماضيها الجميل في حيفا الجميلة … تريد أن يبقى لها شيء لا يذهب …
” لم تستطع ليلى ان تغيرني .. ” شعرت هذا بوضوح الآن .. انسان لا فائدة منه . هذا كل شيء … باقة ورد على ضريح انسان ميت .. شيء يذهب ، لقد قالت لهم أنها تريد أن يبقى لها شيء لا يذهب ..

غسان كنفاني 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لكي تكتب, وتقرأ, وتسمع, وتهتف, وتتظاهر, وتلوّح بقبضتك كما تريد يجب ان تكون حرّاً.

ولكي تكون حرّاً, يجب ان تكون قوياً.

ولكي تكون قوياً, يجب ان تكون منتجاً.

ولكي تكون منتجاً, يجب ان تكون مستقراً.

ولا يمكن ان تكون مستقراً في منطقة غير مستقرة.

وهذه المنطقة لا تعرف الاستقرار, ما دام الصراع العربي – الاسرائيلي يستنزف كل طاقاتها.

أكان صراع وجود لا حدود, أم مياه وسدود.

محمد الماغوط 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يُغْرَم الإنسان بالغياب أكثر ممّا يُغْرَم بالحضور

أنسي الحاج

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
شيءٌ ما في حنجرتي يقطع اوتار الوجع ,, 
ف يُصْبحُ للصمتِِ لِذةٌ ... 


لـ أحدهم 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وانتظرها ،،

إلى أَن يقولَ لَكَ الليلُ:

لم يَبْقَ غيركُما في الوجودِ

فخُذْها برفقٍ، إلى موتكَ المُشْتَهى

وانتظرها!


لـ محمود درويش 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يُعاملني هُو بالتّجاهُل
…! في قمّة إحتيآجِي إليه 
وعدم التفكير بِحجم الألَم والاشتيآق الذّي يُمزقُني …
شُعور باللاّمبالاة يزدآد كثيرًا
أريدُ أن أخبرُك بأن الذي أشعُر به
(“ سيأتيك بوقتٍ قريب جدًا

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وإن لم تَكُنْ حجراً يا حبيبي
فكن قمراً
في منام الحبيبة، كُنْ قَمراً
هكذا قالت إمرأةٌ
لإبنها في جنازته .

محمود درويــــش ...

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أطلق سراحي من حضورك في غيابك..
عبثاً أنهال بفأسي
على ظلك فوق جدار عمري!

غادة السمان

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أيلول !!
تريّث علي قليلاً
ريثما ينقشعُ ضبابٌ في الوجدان
أحدثه اسمك ..
** *
يا خلاصة الدموع الأثيرية
يا موسيقى الأحزان الأزلية
يا نهر شوقٍ
يصبُّ بي
يا انعكاس عمري
على مرآة الأيام
أنا أنت يا أيلول
أوّاه كم نشبه بعضنا
فكلانا مرحلةٌ انتقالية
كلانا خلاصةُ عاصفة
و هل بقي أحدٌ
يحبُّ الفجر و الأفول
حيثُ تكون الروح أنت
تحت حر الزمان المدقع
تحت سيوف نظرات الآخرين
في بيداء الأيام
** *
أيلولُ يا أيلولْ
هل أستنجد بك ؟
أم أتوسلك الرحيل ؟
كيف يكتب القمر عن حربٍ أضرمتها عليه النجوم
كيف يبثُّ البحر شكواه
عن قسوة الغيوم
كيف يعترف الوترُ أنه أميّ الموسيقى
كيف يكشف عن غربته بين العصافير
** *
أيلول
و في القلب صلاةُ حزنٍ تطول
أتذكر أسفارنا في عينيها
عندما كنا نتكلم بالضوء
و نتنفس الروح
و نرمش على وقع الكواكب
و ننام بجانب نجمةٍ في سديم الكون
كنتُ أقول دائماً :
أنا الخريفُ .. و الخريفُ أنا
فكيف لا أعشق امرأة من الربيع
حتى أزفت شمسٌ لحظية
فمضغني نيسان
و امتصَّني لدغاً و رضباً
لكن كفانا الآن نبشاً للقبور
فمجنونٌ من يحاول توثيق الرياح
** *
أنا أنا فكيف غدوت ؟
لم أبرح اسمي
و ما زلت متذبذباً بين الأحلام
ما زالت بذوري على أهبة الحياة
كأنني لم أغادر الأمس
فصار الحاضر بُعداً هلامياً
و المستقبلُ ذكرى في عُرف التنبؤ
فقد صيّرتني الأحزان
مهندساً جينياً للوقت
** *
ها أنا يا بعضي
استقطرني الزمان
حتى غدوتُ نبيذاً من الاغتراب
فلتشربني
و لتكمل نشوتك الصفراء

" أيلول " - من ديوان ذاكرة بلا جنوب 
محمد قسايمه

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إذآ كنتَ حياً ,
عليكَ أنْ تهزَ ذرآعيكْ ,
وتقفزْ ,
وتصدرُ ضجيجاً ,
عليكَ أنْ تضحكَ وتتكلمَ مع الآخرينْ ,
لأنَّ الحيآةَ نقيضُ الموتِ تمآماً ,
الموتُ هوَ أنْ تبقى في الوضعِ نفسهُ إلى الأبدْ,
إذآ كنتَ أهدأَ ممآ يجبْ ,
لمْ تعدْ حياً ,

باولو كويلو 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

في مجتمعي إن كتبت بحزن فأنت تعيش خيبة حُب ..!
وإن كتبت بِ سعآدة فأنت وآقع بِ آلحب !
وفي آلحآلتين أنت متهم ظلماً

لــ أحدهم 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


قال متذمراً: ألا ترى أن أنصاف الموهوبين يخطفون الأضواء ؟


قلت له: الألعاب النارية - مهما كانت باهرة ومضيئة - لحظات وتنطفئ .

وحدها النجوم الحقيقية تبقى مضيئة في السماء

محمد الرطيان

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


لي منزل ٌ في القدس .. 
وآخر في إسطنبول .. وثالث في غرناطة .. !!
لستُ مليونيراً .. ولكنني أحلم .. والحلم في شرعنا حلالٌ 
وتُصبحون على خير !! 

عُمر عاصي

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

تتكرر أحلامي دوماً .. تتكرر أخطائي دوماً
تتكرر أشيائي .. ما يحدث هذا اليوم قد عشته قبل مئة عام
وما يتداوله العشاق .. زارني قبل أن أخلق في رحم أمي
كل ما يحدث روتيني .. كل ما يحدث رتيب
يَقتل العاشق .. أن يرى عنصر المفاجئة خلف شعاع الحب يغيب
ويعاود الغياب في كل صباح .. أو مساء
لتتكرر خطواتي دوماً .. في ذات السّلم
لأصحو من صحوتي وأنا ألهث .. وتخرج استفهاماتي متقطعة : أ أنـ ـا أحـ ـلـ ـم !؟
!!! ولا أحد يُجيب




لـ مشاري عبدالرحمن 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


وَسّد عناك..
فلا شيء يُطفئ نارَ الغريب سوى أنْ ينام..
ويلقى الأحبّة بين البياضِ وبَيْنَ السَّوَادِ
رؤىً مِن هلام!

فعندَ المَنَام..
يُصافِح أرضًا تَغَرَّبَ عنها
ويُلقِي على الغائِبِيْنَ السَّلام!

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كـأنَ يديكِ من مطرٍ ..
وجـيدَك من خيوطِ الشمسْ

وشلالاً من الأصوات ..
يسبحُ في في انهمار الهمسْ

تــآويـلي تراودني ..
فيعصرها وضوحُ اللمسْ 

وتزفرُ في دمائي حكمةُ "الشطرنج" ..

أن القلبَ إن يهوي ..
فلا معنى من التصبار ..
والجَلَدِ 

وأن الناسَ 
أعني (الناس) 
إن رحلو فلا معنى من البَلَدِ 

فلا تذري على قلبي ..
ولا تُبقي 
ولا تمشي على خدٍّ سوى خدِّي 
ولا طرقٍ سوى طُرُقي 

ولا تدعي مواسمَ فتنةِ التفاحِ تُزهر في سوى يدِّي 
فكل "سوى" يضيقُ عليه ..
فهم السر في التفاح والخدِّ 

وكل "سوى" سيعييه التشابه بين حزنِ الماء والبرقِ 
وبين الشوك في الصبّار والوردِ

رأيت سواي يبصرُ 
ما وراءَ 
الضد والضد ؟ 

فهاتي حبَّك القمحيَ كي أرخي ..
على زندَيه صبحَ غدي 
فكل أضالعي رجعت إلى عينيك 
يا عيني
ويا بدئي
ويا وعدي

وليس سوى بكاءاتي قد اختصرت جراحَ الشوق والشوقِ
فلا تدعي سوى غَرَقِي
أكاد أُجنّ من 
قلقي !

أسامة غاوجي



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
في هدوات الروح الصاحية .. وفي سكينة صفاء الوجدان .. يستطيعُ المرءُ -برهافة سمعه- أن يُصغي إلى صريفِ (قلمِ الخلود) وهو يرسمُ على صفحة روحه صور الأبد، وينقشُ لوحات البقاء

والذينَ انحنَتْ أصلابُ أرواحهم تحت ثِقَلِ ما يُعانونَ من آلام، وما يُصَبُّ فوقهم من عذاب

قادرون كذلك حينَ تتمرّدُ أرواحهم وتعلو فوقَ الآلامِ والعذابِ أن يتنسّموا نسائمَ الرجاء الهابّة من عُمقِ أعماقِ أرواحهم ووجدانهم وهي تُبشِّرُ بعالمٍ قُدسيّ آتٍ مُترَعٍ بالعدلِ والحُبّ...
سعيد النورسي


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


ساعة وحدة

الوحدة كلمة رمزية .. ليست مأساتك الوحدة .. مأساتك هي أنك لا تستطيع أن تكون وحيداً أبداً!!!

إنهم يطاردونك.. كل الذين عرفتهم وتوهمت أنك نسيتهم.. كل الذين لم تعرفهم وتوهمت أن شوقك إلى اختراق مداراتهم مات..

كل نبضة ألمٍ عشتها.. كل لحظة توق.. كل لحظة خيبة.. كل لحظة هزيمة.. كل وهمٍ بانتصار.. كل حلم.. كل جرح.. كل طعنة وردة وكل حنان شوك!! كل صرخة اتهامٍ في وجهك.. وكل نداء حبٍ زائفٍ أغمدوه في صدرك!!

المبدع محاصرٌ بالصدق حين يكون وحيداً.. محاصرٌ بمئات الصور والأصوات.. محاصر بالجرح..

الكاتب هو ذلك المحكوم بالسجن مع الزحام الداخلي .. لا وحدة ولا التصاق .. ذلك قدرنا الفاجع.

غادة السمان



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



أمس، التقيت بالرجل الذي أقسمت له مرة من زمان
أنني سأحبه إلى الأبد، ولن أنساه.

التقيته ولم أتعرف عليه! نسيته ذلك النسيان المثالي الفاتر المحايد!

ارتبكت. صار حضوره نصباً تذكارياً لضعفي البشري.

اصْدَق الأكاذيب عبارة: سأحبك إلى الأبد!


لــ غادة

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



فلينتهي كل شيء كما بدأ
بسعادة وامتنان متبادل،
وكف عن سؤالي لماذا؟..

لست أنا التي أمضي،
إنه الحب مضى،

جاء، وقضى فصوله الأربعة معنا..
وولى..

كما يولى عام ليبدأ عام،
فالحب ليس ضيقاٌ ثقيلاً..
يقيم إلى الأبد

إنه دورة من دورات الطبيعة،
كان لنا شتاؤه وربيع وصيفه وخريفه،
وها هو يرحل...!

وكما جاء يرحل، بخطاه الخفيفة
حتى دون أن يترك آثار أقدامه على ثلوجي وبحاري..!


لــ غادة السّمان

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


يا أبي ،
في الوطن يوجد حُزنٌ حتماً .
حُزنٌ هاديءٌ ، بسيط ، ينسحبُ على جدران قلبي كما تنسحبُ الأمواجُ الصغيرةُ على الشاطيء العجوز ، ينزلُ بخشوعٍ متقن !
يؤدي صلواته بهمس ، لايتمادى ، لايُبعثرُ الأشياء ، لا يصرُخ ، لا يُمزِّق ، لا يُحطِّم .
يعرف أننا قد نحتاج إليه ، فيجيء تماماً كما نريده ، خالصاً ، صافياً ، لاتشوبه شائبةٌ أخرى ، ليس معه قلق ، ليس معه خوف ، فقط ، حُزنٌ طاهرٌ مثل شعاع الفجر الأول ، يغسل آثار الليل .
كنتُ ولا أزال أراه متحفاً للفن ، هذا الحزن ، هذا المخلوقُ الطِّيب الذي يجيء في موعده ، ويستأذن بأدب ، ثم يضجعُ في حجرة قلبية ما ، وينكمشُ على نفسه ببراءة الأطفال ، وينام في دعة ، ولا يبقي منه إلا إنتظام أنفاسه التي يدفع بها شقاءنا ، وينظِّمُ دقاتِ قلوبنا ، وخلجاتِ مشاعرنا ، ويبقينا أحياء .



محمد حسن علوان






*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
"أختم على الحكاية بالشمع الأحمر. أخبئها في صندوق مقفل، ثم أطرح الصندوق في البحر.
الأسماك لا تجيد القراءة، الأمواج تمسح الذكريات والموجة التاسعة حين ترتفع، تبتلع الصندوق.
من يقرأ الحكاية؟ من يحفظها؟"


إملي نصرالله - اسود وأبيض.


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



أكثر الأماكن دفئاً .. أحياناً هي ،
"وجوه المسنين " إنها تريد تخبرنا .. نحن الذين مازلنا نتسكع 
أول الطريق عن الكثير من خبايا الحياة ... 
ولكن !! 
صمت هذه الوجوه .. يترك لنا تنوعاً ثرياً من الاعتبار ..
* محمد عَلوان ~
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تُراقبني
وتلحظني
وتلحظُ حرفيَ الباكي
ونزفَ يراعيَ الشاكي
وتسمعُ أنّتي الحرّى
وآهاتي معَ الشكوى
وبحّةَ همسةِ الأشواقِ في النجوى
ولوعةَ نايِ ذكرى الأمس.. والآتي..
وما البلوى؟
سوى طيفٍ ألاحقه وأودعُ فيه أحلامي وأوهامي
ولا سلوى!


عبدالله بن عادل عبدالرحيم




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﺇﻥ ﺳﺄﻟﻮﻙْ ﻳﻮﻣﺂً ﻋﻨﻲّ ﻭ . . ﺳﻴﻔﻌﻠﻮﻥْ !
ﻑَ ﻗُﻞ ﻟﻬُﻢ : ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ
ﻑَ ﻗﺪْ ﻛُﻨﺖ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺎً
ﺃﺿﻌﻒّ ﻣِﻦ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻔﺎﻅ ﺏَ ﺇﻣﺮأه
ﺍﺣﺒﺘﻨﻲّ ﺏَ ﺟﻨﻮﻥْ
ﻭ ﺃﺣﺘﻤﻠﺖْ ﺏَ ﺟﻨﻮﻥْ
ﻭ ﺳﺎﻣﺤﺖَ ﺏَ ﺟﻨﻮﻥ

ﻗُﻞ ﻟﻬﻢَ : ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ !
ﻑَ ﻗﺪْ ﻛُﻨﺖ ﺭﺟﻼً ﺷﺮﻗﻴﺎً
ﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﺟُﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻗﻲَ ﻳﺰﻫُﺪ ﺏَ ﺇﻣﺮﺍﺀﻩ ﺗﺠﺎﻫﺮّ ﺏَ ﻧﺒﻀﻬﺂ ﻭ
ﺣﺮﻓﻬﺂ ﻭﺩﻣﻌﻬﺂ !

ﻗُﻞّ ﻟﻬُﻢ : ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ !
ﺗﻠﻚْ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺣﻴﻦّ ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﻊَ ﺳﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺗﻤﻮﺕَ ﺃﻟﻒّ ﻣﺮﻩَ
ﻭﻻ ﻳﻌﻠﻢَ ﺏَ ﺃﻣﺮّ ﻣﻮﺗﻬﺎ ﺳﻮﺍﻫَﺎ )”:

ﻗﻞّ ﻟﻬُﻢ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ
ﺗﻠﻚْ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻧﺎﻡّ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻥْ
ﺍﺳﺘﻴﻘﻈﺖ !
ﻑَ ﺻﻠﺖْ , ﻑَ ﺳﺠﺪﺕ , ﻑَ ﺭﺩﺩﺕ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢَ ﺇﺣﻔﻈﻪُ ﻟﻲ
ّ
ﻗﻞّ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ !
ﺗﻠﻚْ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺻﻠﺖْ ﺻﻼﺓَ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﺃﻟﻒّ ﻣﺮﻩّ ﻭﻓﻲّ ﻛُﻞ ﻣﺮﻩَ
ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﻪَ ﺓ ﺓ

ﻗﻞّ ﻟﻬُﻢ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ
ﺗﻠﻚْ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺇﻥ ﺑَﻜﺖْ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀّ
ﺭﻓﻌﺖّ ﻳﺪﻳﻬﺂ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀّ ﻭ ﺫﻛﺮﺕْ ﺃﺳﻤﻲّ
ﺏَ ﺩﻋﺎﺀُ ﻻ ﺍﻋﺮﻓﻪّ
ﻭﺇﻥ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﺖّ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻑَ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮّ ﻣُﺠﺎﺏّ !

ﻗُﻞ ﻟﻬُﻢ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ
ﺗﻠﻚْ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖّ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻔﺮّ
ﺭﻓﻌﺖّ ﻳﺪﻳﻬﺂ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀّ ﻭﺫﻛﺮﺕْ ﺃﺳﻤﻲّ ﺏَ ﺩﻋﺎﺀ ﻻ
ﺍﻋﺮﻓﻪ !
ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﺖّ : ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻔﺮّ ﻣُﺠﺎﺏ
ّ
ﻗُﻞ ﻟﻬُﻢ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ
ﺗﻠﻚْ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺇﻥ ﻓﺮﺡَ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺋﻤﻮﻥ ﺏَ ﺇﻓﻄﺎﺭﻫﻢّ ﺭﻓﻌﺖّ ﻳﺪﻳﻬﺎ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀّ ﻭﺫﻛﺮﺕْ
ﺍﺳﻤﻲّ ﺏَ ﺩﻋﺎﺀّ ﻻ ﺍﻋﺮﻓﻪّ
ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﺖّ ﻟﻠﺼﺎﺋﻢَ ﻋِﻨﺪ ﺇﻓﻄﺎﺭﻩّ ” ﺩﻋﻮﺓُ ﻻﺗُﺮﺩ
”
ﻗُﻞ ﻟﻬُﻢ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺗﻨﻲّ : )“
ﺍﻟﻤﺮأﻩَ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﻩّ ﺍﻟﺘﻲّ ﺃﺩﻣﻨﺘﻨﻲ
ّ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺗﺒﺔ ﺍﻹﻣاراتيه شهرزاد الخليج




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



إلى الرجُل التفاحَة ؛
أعترفُ بأني قضْمتُ قلبَكَ 
ودللتُ به ذاكرتيْ
وقلمي 
وأوراقي ..

وأذكر بأنكَ كنتَ كرجالِ" الكاوبويْ "معي
تظنُ بأني إمرأة صحراوية متشعبة كالصبارِ .
غامرتَ بإمتلاكِ عالميْ ظناً منكَ
بأن الكنزَ الذيْ ستجمعَهُ 
من غزواتكَ داخلي سيحولُكَ لرجل حضاريْ !
يحملُ ( الحُب كذباً ) في إجتماعاتِه السريَّة 
ويقيْم على بني ( قومة) الحد بإسم القانون والعُرف . 

صدقنيْ لسْتُ نادمةً على عشرتِكَ ؛

وسعيْدة جداً بأني عنكَ إبتعدت . 
ومن بين يديكَ تسربْت
ومن على منابِع صدركَ كفرتُ بآخر أساطيْر الرجولة والحُب . 

إرحل .. حزنتُ عليْكَ كثيْراً
وكتبت عنكَ كثيراً
وبكيْتُكَ لدرجةٍ باتت تهددُ أنوثتي وإنسانيَتي . 




ما عاد وجودكَ لائقاً داخليْ 
ما عادَت شمسي تقاوم رطوبةَ غيابِك . ملَّت منك.

عذراً ؛ العفن اقتربَ من قلبي .. وأنت لا تستحق . 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ولستُ سوى رمية النرد

ما بين مُفْتَرِسٍ وفريسةْ

ربحت مزيداً من الصحو

لا لأكون سعيداً بليلتيَ المقمرةْ

بل لكي أَشهد اﻟﻤﺠزرةْ

نجوتُ مصادفةً : كُنْتُ أَصغرَ من هَدَف عسكريّ

وأكبرَ من نحلة تتنقل بين زهور السياجْ

وخفتُ كثيراً على إخوتي وأَبي

وخفتُ على زَمَنٍ من زجاجْ

وخفتُ على قطتي وعلى أَرنبي

وعلى قمر ساحر فوق مئذنة المسجد العاليةْ

وخفت على عِنَبِ الداليةْ

ومشى الخوفُ بي ومشيت بهِ

حافياً ، ناسياً ذكرياتي الصغيرة عما أريدُ


محمود درويش

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

الكتابة منحتنى الفرصة ليس للحياة ولكن على الأقل لتحمل شططها . لأنك لا تعرف الحياة حقيقة إلا عندما تخسرها أو تخسر جزءًا منها . كأي شيء يمر عليك عاديًا ولكنك عندما تتعرض للبتر والفقدان, تعرف كيف يحس الذي تصادفه يوميًا عند مدخل سوق ما أو في منعطف زاوية مهملة وهو يجر رجلًا واحدة أو وهو يحني رأسه يصبح عليك ثم يمضي لكي لا ترى أنه لا يملك إلا عينًا واحدة . أو وهو يصافحك واضعًا كم اليد الثانية في جيبه وأنت تعلم أنها مقطوعة ... أنت لاتعرف سر الضبابية التي تملأ قلوبهم وتمسح أحيانًا ملامح وجوههم إلا عندما تسلك هذا الطريق المضني .

واسيني الأعرج .
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


كنت أقول لقلب كان قلبي ؛
حاول أن لا تشبهني
لا تكن على عجل
أنظر يمينك ويسارك، قبل أن تجتاز رصيف الحياة
لا تركب هذا القطار المجنون أثناء سيره
الحالمون يسافرون وقوفًا دائمًا
لأنهم يأتون دائمًا متأخرين عن الآخرين بخيبة


لــ أحلام مستغانمي

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


بعضُ ”. . الحكايآت . .” 
يجِب .. أن نغلقهآ ب اقوى الأقفآل ..
الآ نفْتحهَآ ابدا ! 

لآ يحِق لنآ العَودةُ لَهآ ! 
لاَ يحق لَنآ الحنين إليهآ !
لاَ يحق لَنآ السُؤآل عَنهآ .. أَو البُكآء علَيهآ ..
لاَ يحق لنآ حتى اَن نَكتُب أَسمَآئُنآ عَلى غِلآفهآ

حتى و إِن كآنت لنآ 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


ما أجمل شعور النسيان , ففيه نفقد احساسنا بشخصيات على قدر من الذكريات, شخصيات كانت تحتل جُـزءاً ما من كياننا, هو فقط الاحساس بالانتصار لذواتنا بأن من كان يشغلنا بأخباره وسماع صوته ورؤيته لم يعد له أي مكان في العقل والقلب. كم جميلٌ فعلُ النسيان هذا الذي نكتشفه دون تخطيط, ربما يكون أروع الافعال التي قد نصادفها خلال تجاربنا مع الحب! الحب هذا الذي ضلّ طريقه الينا وسط الضباب الكثيف الممتلئ بالكذب والخداع!
فهيا بنا نبدء بالنسيان وننسى كل من لا يستحقنا

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أبسط لك كفّي.. ..لا لـ تقرأ.. !
بل لـ تكتب في راحتها..
ما شئت من النبوءات والكلمات..
وترسم فيها مايحلو لك من الخطوط والدروب والرموز

بوردتك....أو .. بسكّينك !

غادة السمان

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

هل عندكِ شكٌّ أنكِ أحلى امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟.
وأهمُّ امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أني حينَ عثرتُ عليكِ ..
ملكتُ مفاتيحَ الدُنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أني حينَ لمَسَتُ يديكِ
تغير تكوينُ الدنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أن دخولكِ في قلبي
هو أعظمُ يومٍ في التاريخ ..
وأجملَ خبرٍ في الدنيا ؟.

هل عندكِ شكٌّ في من أنتِ؟
يا من تحتلُ بِعينيها أجزاء الوقت
يا امرأةً تكسِرُ حينَ تمُرُّ ، جدار الصوت
لا أدري ما ذا يحدث لي ؟
كأنكِ أنثاي الأولى
وكأني قبلكِ ما احببت
ميلادي أنتِ.. وقبلكِ لا أتذكرُ أني كنت
وغِطاءِ أنتِ .. وقبل حنانِكِ لا أتذكرُ أني عِشت ..

هل عندكِ شكٌّ أنكِ عمري و حياتي
وبأني من عينيكِ سرقتُ النَّار ..
وقمتُ بأخطرِ ثوراتي
يا سمكاً يسبحُ في ماءِ حياتي
ياقمراً يطلع كل مساءٍ من نافذةِ الكلماتِ ..
يا أعظمَ فتحٍ بينَ جميعِ فتوحاتي
يا آخرَ وطنٍ أُولدُ فيهِ ..
وأدفنُ فيهِ ..
وأنشرُ فيهِ كتاباتي ..


يا مرأةِ الدهشةِ .. يا امرأتي
غاليتي انتي غاليتي 
لا أدري كيفَ رماني الموجُ على قدميكِ
لا أدري كيفَ مشيتِ إليَّ ..
وكيفَ مشيتُ إليكِ ..
كم كانَ كبيراً حظي حينَ عثرتُ عليكِ ..
يا امرأةً تدخلُ في تركيبِ الشِعر ..
دافِئةٌ أنتِ كليلة حب ..
رائِعةٌ أنتِ كرمل البحر ..
من يوم طرقتِ البابَ عليَّ .. ابتدأ العُمر ..

كم صارَ جميلاً شعري ..
حينَ تثقفَ بينَ يديك ..
كم صرتُ غنّياً .. وقويّاً ..
لما أهداكِ اللهُ اليّْ ..
هل عندكِ شكٌ أنكِ قبسٌ من عينيّْ
ويداكِ هما استمرارٌ ضوئيٌّ ليديّْ ..
هل عندكِ شكٌ ..
أنَّ كلامكِ يخرجُ من شفتي ّْ ؟
هل عندكِ شكٌ ..
أنّي فيكِ .. وأنكِ فيّْ ؟؟

يا نارا تجتاح كياني 
يا فرحا يطرد احزاني 
يا جسدا يقطع مثل السيف و يضرب مثل البركان 

قولي لي :
كيفَ سأنقذُ نفسي من امواجِ الطوفانِ..
ماذا أفعلُ فيكِ؟. أنا في حالةِ إدمانِ ..
قولي لي ما الحلُّ ؟ فأشواقي
وصلت لحدود الهذيانِ ...


قاتلتي ترقصُ حافيةَ القدمينِ بمدخلِ شرياني
من أينَ أتيتِ ؟ وكيفَ أتيتِ؟
يا حدى نِعَمِ الله عليَّ ..
وغِيمةَ حُبٍ وحنانٍ ..
يا أغلى لؤلؤةٍ بيدي ..
آهٍ .. كم ربي أعطاني ..

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الإِحترآمْ ثُلثآ " الحُبْ " .. وَ الثُلثُ المُتَبقي إحترآماً للحُبْ
واذا غابَ الإحترآمْ .. إنعَدمْ الوئآمْ
إنعدمَ " التَفآهُمْ "
تلآشى " الشَوقْ " تَفشتْ " البُرودة "
تَصلبَتْ " المَشاعرْ "
فأحرصوا على الإحترآمْ حتى لو إنقرضْ الحبْ لكيّ " يدفنَ " حُبكمْ " إكراماً ولآ يرمى ذُلاً .

لـــ رنيــم

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الأُنثى القَوية ..هيّ مَنْ تَتلوع بِحُرقَة الأشتِياق ليلاً
وتُعَاني الآم الحَني
ن ..وتَبتَلُ وِسادَتُها بِدموعِها قَبلَ منامِها
وتَصحوْ لِتُخفي آثار التَعب جَراء البُكاء مِن عينيّها
"بِمستحضرات التَجميل "
وتَلتقيّ الناس بأبتِسامة مُشرِقَة..وبِكامل الأناقةِ
وبِمُنتهى الكبريِاء والقوة "!
حتى تَكادُ تُقنِعْ صديقَتُها
" ألتي تَعرِفْ بِتَفاصيل جِراحُها : بِأنها أُنثى ~ صَلِبة ..قاسِية كالحجَرْ..ما هَمها مَنْ جَرحَها
وكأنَ لآ قَلبَ لَها !!

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بعد غياب ،،

عادت لتفتح نافذتها
و تسقي ازهاراً وضعتها هناك ذات ربيع ،،
لم تتفتح الزهور فوراً ،،
لم تصبر ،،
و عادت لتغلق النافذة ،،

بعد يومين ،،
مر بالازهار عاشقان ،،
تناولت الفتاة زهرةً من عند النافذة المغلقة ،،
و أهدتها الى محبوبها ،،

كانت صاحبة المنزل على نافذة أخرى تراقب ،،
ابتسمت قليلاً
و بكت كثيراً
و اسرعت لتفتح نافذتها للربيع ،،

لــ أحدهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

الرَجُل الذِي لَا يَسْتطِيع انْ يُعْطِي الأمَان لِأمْرَأة خَائِفَة , عَلَيْهِ انْ يُعِيد النَظَر فِي رُجُولتِه !

----------


## دموع الغصون

يعاندُني وجهي كلما نظرتُ إليه في المرآة...أبتسمُ فيعبس...أعبسُ فيبتسم...ألتفتُٰ شمالاً فيلتفتُ يميناً...أنظرُ إلى الأعلى فينظرُ إلى الأسفل...فأقولُ أحبُّها...يستسلم...ويُقلدني...

نذير الزعبي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
برغم خريف علاقاتنا
برغم النزيف بأعماقنا
وإصرارنا
على وضع حد لمأساتنا
بأي ثمن
برغم جميع ادعاءاتنا
بأنيَ لن
وأنكِ لن
فإني أشك بإمكاننا
فنحن برغم خلافاتنا
ضعيفان في وجه أقدارنا
شبيهان في كل أطوارنا
دفاترنا .. لون أوراقنا
وشكل يدينا .. وأفكارنا
فحتى نقوش ستاراتنا
وحتى اختيار اسطواناتنا
دليل عميق
على أننا
رفيقا مصير .. رفيقا طريق
برغم جميع حماقاتنا


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أهذه هي الحياة ؟ هل هي ماض قد زال و اختفت آثاره ، وحاضر يركض لاحقا بالماضي ، ومستقبل لا معنى له إلا إذا ما مرّ وصار حاضرا أو ماضيا ؟

جبران خليل جبران .

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الزّمن،
بطيءٌ جدّاً لمن ينتظر... سريعٌ جدّاً لمن يخشى...
طويلٌ جدّاً لمن يتألّم... قصيرٌ جدّاً لمن يحتفل...
لكنه الأبدية لمن يحب.

وليام شكسبير

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


لاتقاس الحياة بطول الايام قدر ماتقاس بمدى
احساس الحي انه حي


جان جاك روسو 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لو أنني أقول للبحر ما اشعر به نحوك
لترك شواطئه و أصدافه و أسماكه و تبعني!”


― نزار قباني


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


مَا زَال فِي قلْبِي بَقَايَا .. أُمْنِيَة
أنْ نَلْتَقِي يوْمًّا وَيجْمَعُنَا .. الرَّبِيعْ
أنْ تَنْتَهِي أحزانُنَا ..
أنْ تَجْمعٌ الأقْدارُ يومًا .. شَمْلنَا
أنا بِبُعْدكْ أخْتَنِقْ
مَا عاد في عُمّرِي سِوَى ..
أشْبَاحُ ذِكّرَى .. تَحْتَرِقْ
أيَّامِيَّ الْحيّرى تَذُوب مَع الَّلَّيالِي الْمُسّرعَة
وَتضِيعُ أحْلامِي عَلى دربْ الْسِّنين الْضَّائِعَة
بِالرُغم منْ هَذا أُحِبَّكَ مِثْلمَا كُنَّا .. وَأكثَر !

فَارُوق جُويَّدَة ، ,,!




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

إخترت أن أُشفى عندما أهديّتني الطعنة الأولى .. وَ إخترتُ أن أَتفائل عندما خَيّبت ظَني بك ألفَ مرة \
وَ قررتُ أنْ أصفحَ في ما لا يُصفح عنه ، وَ تناسيتُ ما لا يَمكنَ نسيانهُ
إخترت أن أُحبكَ في وَقت لمْ تُقدم لي شيئاً لـ " أحبك " به ,
تَأكد ، .. ما كُنت لـ " أختار كل تلك الخيارت الخاطئة " لو لم أرتكبْ الخطيئةَ الكبرى .. وَ هي " حبك "
وَ تأكدْ بأني ما كنت لـ أُصحح خطئي الفادح بغير " هَجركْ "
وإعلم أني قررتُ وإخترت .. أنْ أُمضي عندما قرَرتَ " أنتَ " أن تتوقف حياتي عندك .


لِـ رنيمْ

----------


## دموع الغصون

قد يبدو ذلك التغيير قاتل
فأنا قد توحدت مع عالمي بكامل تفاصيله الدقيقة
أرى نفسي عارية من نفسي مع اصغر تغيير يحصل معي
تقليدية لدرجة الملل
واريد الوجوه ذاتها والممرات ذاتها في حياتي
لا أريد أي اضافة أو نقصان
وها انا اليوم اعاني من شرخ كبير في تلك التفاصيل
فنصف ذاتي قد رحل !!

لـ تسنيم كايد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
“القهوة لا تُشرب على عجل، القهوةٌ أخت الوقت تُحْتَسى على مهل، القهوة صوت المذاق، صوت الرائحة، القهوة تأمّل وتغلغل في النفس وفي الذكريات”
― محمود درويش, ذاكرة للنسيان


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


"لا لست وحدك
نصف كأسك فارغ
والشمس تملأ نصفه الثاني"
محمود درويش


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


"أريدُ يديْك لأحملَ قلبي" 
لِـــــ
محمود درويش


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


أنا من أولئك ,,, ممن يموتون حين يحبون

محمود درويش

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*





*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا ليل يكفينا لنحلم مرتين .. !

محمود درويـــش .




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

بعد وجع الدّهس الأوّل
لنْ تشعر بشيء سوى البلادة
ستتعايش مع عجلات السّحق ،
ستندمج مع أصواتها ، تغدو جزءاً من وحشيتها
ستطبع على روحك ملامحها بدقة
تصنعُ منك نسخةً أُخرى لمسخٍ أكثر تشوّهاً
وأوسع شهيّة لسحق الآخر
وستعتاد آلامك ،ستحفظ ألوانها ،
ولن تُثير فيك - من بعد - دهشة / صرخة أُخرى ..!.

إنيان الشاهبندر 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أخشى على نفسي من وطني
وأخشى على وطني من نفسي ..
فكلاهما بالروح قضية .

لِــ زاهي وهبي



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليسَ الحزنُ ما يجعلكَ استثنائيًا, بل دفاعكَ الرائع عن معنى الحياة ..

زاهي وهبي



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
"اسَرَّقُوا مِن الْعُمْر حَيَاة، قَبْل أَن يَسْرِق الْعُمْر أَجْمَل سَنَوَات حَيَاتِكُم."

أحلام مستغانمي



*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أبي الوطن

أمي الوطن

رائدنا حب الوطن

نموت كي يحيا الوطن 


لِــ أحمد مطر




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الناس صاروا في مدينتنا يبيعون الهوى..

مثل الجرائد.. و البخور

فالحب في أيامنا

أن يقتل الإنسان في الأرض الزهور

كم من زهور قد قتلناها

لتمنحنا بقايا.. من عطور

الحب أصبح لحظة

نغتال فيها روعة الإحساس فينا و الشعور.. 
لِــ فاروق جويدة




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا تزيديه لوعة فهو يلقاك *** لينسى لديك بعض اكتئابه
قربي مقلتيك من وجهه الذاوي ***	تري في الشحوب سر انتحابه
و انظري في غصونه صرخة اليأس ***	أشباح غابر من شبابه :
لهفة تسرق الخطى بين جفنيه ***	و حلم يموت في أهدابه

**
و اسمعيه إذا اشتكى ساعة البين 	***و خاف الرحيل- يقوم اللقاء
و احجبي ناظريه, في صدرك المعطار ***	وعن ذاك الرصيف المضاء
عن شراع يراه في الوهم ينساب 	***وموج يحسه في المساء :
الوداع الحزين!! شذى ذراعيك ***	عليه على الأسى والشقاء

**
حدثي حديثه عن ذلك الكوخ ***	وراء النخيل بين الروابي
حلم أيامه الطوال الكئيبات 	***فلا تحرميه حلم الشباب
أوهميه بأنه سوف يلقاك 	***على النهر تحت ستر الضباب
وأضيئي الشموع في ذلك الكوخ ***	وإن كان كله من سراب

**
كلما ضج شاكيا في ذراعيك ***	انتهاء الهوى صرخت انتهارا
فارتمي أين يرتمي صدره الجـ ***	ـاش حزناً وحيرة وانتظارا ؟
اغضبي وادفعيه عن صدرك ***	القاسي وأرخي على هواه الستارا
أوصدي الباب خلفه.. واتركيه 	***مثلما كان.. للدجى والصحارى !



لِــ بدر شاكر السياب




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



يحكُونَ فِي بِلادِنَا , يحْكُون في شَجَنْ
عَنْ صَاحِبي الَّذي مَضَى , وَ عَادَ في كَفَنْ
لـ محمود درويش

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


من قآل أنني أريد أن أشتري النسيآن ؟
أنا أريد أن أبيع الذآكره ~

أحلام مستغآنمي ..
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
علمتني الدنيا أن لا أطلب من الأشواك أن تفوح بالعطور ..
ولا من الصحراء أن تنبت الزهور ..
ولا من فاقد الأحساس أن يهتم بالشعور
محمود درويش



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أمقت الصوت العالى بشكل لا يوصف و من المؤسف اننامحاطون بأشخاص لا يملكون اى موهبة الا صوتهم العالى...!

لــ احمد توفيق

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قد شيعت فاتنه
تسمى فى بلاد العرب تخريبا وارهابا
وطعنا فى القوانين الالهيه
ولكن اسمها والله ..
ولكن اسمها فى الاصل .. حريه !

لــ أحمد مطر
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
في قلب كل شتاء ربيع نابض، ووراء كل ليل فجر باسم..

لــ جبران خليل جبران
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سأمضي مع المجهول
حتى قاع السماء أو قمم الأعماق
فقدري أن أكون نورساً
يرحل بعيداً عن مهرجانات الأقنعة
والببغاوات والرياء..

لــ غادة السمان
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

| إسمي |

لم أختاره ... ولم [ يخيّرونني ] فيه ...

لا أعلم هل [ إختاروه ] لي ... أم هو [ إختارني] ... ؟؟؟

ولكن الأكيد أنّه [ مدّون ] في السماء قبل أن [ أولد ] على الأرض

إسمي .. [ لازمني ] منذ أول يوم رأت فيه عيناي [ نور ]


الحياة

وسيلازمني حتى ألفظ [ أخر ] الأنفاس ويواريني ظلام [ القبر ]

وحتى بعد [ الممات ] ... أرجو أن أقدّم في حياتي ما [ يجعله ]

بعد موتي مصحوباً بعبارة ... [ رحمه ] الله


| عمري |

يمتد منذ أول [ صرخة ] أطلقتها هلعاً من صدمة [ خروجي ]من عالميالصغير الآمن في [ بطن ] أمي إلى هذا العالم الكبير [ المتماوج ] المسمّى بالحياة
وحتى آخر كلمة أنطقها قبل [ خروج ] الروح من الجسد والتي
أرجو من [ الله ]أن تكون ... [ أشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله ] ... وأشهد أن محمداً [ رسول ] الله .. وبين [ أول ] صرخة و [ آخر ] كلمة .. سنوات .. لا أعلم عددها ..
أرجو أن [ أقضيها ] في طاعة الله .. وفي [ تقديم ] ما يفيدنيومن [ حولي ]


| طريقي |

يقولون أنّي [ مسيّر ] ... ويقولون كذلك أنّي [ مخيّر ]بين هذا ... وهذا ... لم أختار [ طريقي ] بإرادة بحتة .. أو[طواعية ] تامة
ولم أجبر على [ السير ] فيه 
طريقي .. شقته آمالي و [ تطلعاتي ] من بين طرق الحياة ودروبها[ المتشعّبة ]
مفروشٌ [ بالورود ] أحياناً ... [ وبالشوك ] أحياناً أخرى .
ورغم ذلك .... أسير [ فيه ] وأنا ..... [ قنوع ] ...والحمد لله


| آمنيتي |
الإنسان [ بطبعه ] يحب أن يعيش [ سعيداً ] هانئاً ... أنيمتلك جميع المقوّماتالتي تجعل حياته أكثر [ متعة ] و رفاهيةً
الأمنيات... [لي ] .. [ لأهلي ] .. [ لأحبّائي ]..
[ لوطني ] .. [ لعالمي ] ... كثيرةٌ جداً
لو [ وزّعتها ] على أيام العمر ... ربما [ إنتهى ] العمر ولم
أستطع [ تحقيق ]قليل منها أو [ كثير ] في كل يوم
وتبقى الأمنيات الأهم  [الستر ]..  [الصحة و العافية ] .. [ رضا الله] .. [ رضا الوالدين ] .. [ وجميع الأحبة ]


[ ولي أمري ]
أولاً الخوف من الله [ سراً] .. [ وعلانية ]
[ عقلي ] .... [ قلبي ]
أدرس الأمور[ بعقلي ] و [ قلبي ]... [معاً] ...
وأترك[ القرار ] لمن حُجته [ أقوى] ورأيه [ أرجح ] وتبقى أفضل الأمور
[هي]
التي [ تصرفتُ ] فيها بوحيٍ من[ عقلي ]... و ...[قلبي] ..[معاً ]








*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تأكدتُ تمامًا أنّ أوجعَ الأيّامِ بعد الحبِّ
ليسَ أولهَا لأنّ النبتةَ لا
تتألم فورَ انقطاعِ الماءْ
بل عندمَا يبدأُ الجفافُ فعلاً
رِوَايةُ طَوْقِ الطَهَارَة /مُحمّدْ حسنْ علوان ~



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أُريْدُ أنْ أنَامَ نِصْفَ ثَانِيَة
ثَانِيَة .. دَقِيْقَة .. دَهْرَا
لَكْنِّيْ أُرِيْدُهُمْ أنْ يَعْلَموا بأني مَازِلْتُ حَيَّاً ..
أنَّنْيْ أمْتَلِكُ مَعْلَفاً ذَهَبِيَّاً مَا بَيْنَ شَفَتَيْ ..
أنَّنِيْ مَازِلْتُ الرَفِيْقَ الصَغِيْر للر يْحِ الغَرْبِيَّة ..
أنَّنِيْ أنَا الظِلُّ الهائلُ لدمُوعِيْ ... "

الشاعر الإسباني لوركا


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
" يَا للـ بَشَرِ المَسَاكِيْن ، مَاذا يَعُوزَكُم حَتَّى تفْهَمُونِيْ ..؟
هَلْ تَعْلَمُون ..
هَلْ تَعْلَمُونْ أنَّ الإنْسَانِيَّةَ
تَسْتَطِيع أنْ تَسْتَغْنِيْ عَنْ الإنْجِلِيْزْ إذا لَزِمَ الأمْر ,
وأنْ تَسْتَغْنِيْ عَنْ ألْمَانِيَا ،
وأنَّهَا تَسْتَطِيْع جِدَّاً جِدَّاً أنْ تَسْتَغْنِيْ عَن الرُوس ،
وَعَنِ الخُبْز ، وَعَنِ العِلْم ،
ولكِنَّهَا لا تَسْتَطِيْع أنْ تَسْتَغْنِيْ عَنِ الجَمَال !
إنَّ الجَمَال وَحْدَه لا غِنَى عَنْه ،
إذْ بِدونِ الجَمَال
لا يَبْقَى لَنَا عَلى وجْه هذه الأرْض مَا نَعْمَلُه ،
هذا هُو السِرُّ كُلُّه !
ذلِكُم هو كُلُّ التَارِيْخ !
العِلْم نَفْسه لا يُمْكِن أنْ يَعِيْشَ لحْظَةً بَعْد زَوَالِ الجَمَال !
هَل تَعْلَمُونَ ذلك يَا مَنْ تَضْحَكُون ..؟
نَعَم .. إنَّ العِلْمَ بِدونِ الجَمَال يَتَدهْوَرُ إلى تَفَاهة ،
فتُصْبِحوا بِذلك عاجِزِيْنَ عِنْدئذ حَتَّى عَنِ اخْتِرَاعِ مسْمَار ..! "
فيودور دستويفسكي


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إذا ما جاءَ الفُراق يوماً
فسأمدُّ يَدي إلى الهاتفِ
وأديرُ نِصفَ الرقمِ
وَسأتذكرُ
في النصفِ الآخر
أنّا قد انتهينا
وأنَّ للفراقِ علينا حقُّ احترامهِ
وأنَّ كل الأصواتِ مُباحةٍ لي بعد الفراقِ
إلاّ صوتك...

"فاروق جويدة"


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أتراه ...عطر خصلاتك ...
أم عطر حـوارك
ذلك الشيء الذي شد
وجودي ...لمدارك
تاركاً قلبي وأعصابي ..
وعقلي في إسارك
مرت الساعات كالغزلان ..
تعدو ..في جوراك
وعدا اليوم حصاناً
فيه من بعض نفارك
وطواني الليل كُحُلاً
منه ألوان دثارك
~~غازي عبدالرحمن القصيبي~~
من كتاب مائة ورقة ياسمين


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
«لو شاء الله أن ينسى انني دمية من خرق وأن يهبني حفنة حياة أخرى، سوف أستغلها بكل قواي. ربما ما قلت كل ما أفكر فيه لكنني حتماً سأفكر في كل ما سأقوله. وسأمنح الأشياء قيمتها، لا لما تمثله، بل لما تعنيه، سأنام قليلاً، وأحلم كثيراً، مدركاً أن كل لحظة نوم خسارة لستين ثانية من النور. وسوف أسير فيما يتوقف الآخرون، وسأصحو فيما الكلّ نيام، لو شاء ربي أن يهبني حفنة حياة أخرى سأرتدي ملابس بسيطة واستلقي على وجه الأرض عارياً ليس من جسدي وحسب بل من روحي أيضاً، وسأبرهن للناس كم يخطئون لو اعتقدوا انهم لن يكونوا عشاقاً متى شاخوا، فهم لا يدرون انهم يشيخون اذا توقفوا عن العشق.
للطفـــل ســـوف أعطي الأجنحة، لكنني سأدعه يتعلّم التحليق وحده، وللكهول سأعلّمهم ان الموت لا يأتي بسبب السنّ بل بفعل النسيان.
لقد تعلمت منكم كثيراً أيها البشر... تعلمت أن الجميع يريدون العيش في القمة غير مدركين أن سرّ السعادة في كيف نهبط من فوق. وتعلّمت ان المولود الجديد حين يشد على اصبع أبيه للمرّة الأولى يعني انه أمسك بها الى الأبد. تعلّمت أن الإنسان يحق له أن ينظر من فوق الى الآخر فقط حين يجب أن يساعده على الوقوف.
بل تعلمت منكم أكثر! لكن، قليلاً ما سيسعفني ذلك، فما ان انهي توضيب معارفي سأكون على شفير الوداع.
قل دائماً ما تشعر به وافعل ما تفكّر فيه.
لو كنت أعرف أنها المرة الأخيرة أراكِ نائمة كنت آخذك في ذراعيّ وأصلّي أن يجعلني الله حارساً لروحك. لو كنت أعرف أنها دقائقي الأخيرة معك لقلت «أحبك» ولتجاهلت، بخجل، أنك تعرفين ذلك.
هناك بالطبع يوم آخر، والحياة تمنحنا الفرصة لنفعل خيراً، لكن لو أنني مخطئ وهذا هو يومي الأخير أحب أن أقول كم أحبك، وكم انني لن أنساكِ. لأن الغد ليس مؤكداً لا للشاب ولا للكهل. ربما هذا آخر يوم نرى فيه من نحب. فلنتصرّف، لئلا نندم لأننا لم نبذل الجهد الكافي لنبتسم، لنحنّ، لنطبع قبلة، أو لأننا مشغولون عن قول كلمة فيها أمل.
احفظوا قربكم ممن يحبكم وتحبّون، قولوا لهم همساً انكم في حاجة اليهم، احبوهم واهتموا بهم، وخذوا الوقت الكافي كي تقولوا: نفهمكم، سامحونا، من فضلكم، شكراً، وكل كلمات الحب التي تعرفونها.
لن يتذكر أحد أفكاركم المضمرة، فاطلبوا من الربّ القوة والحكمة للتعبير عنها. وبرهنوا لأصدقائكم وأحبائكم محبتكم لهم».
غبرييل غارسيا ماركيز
من أروع وأجمل وأنبل الرسائل التي قرأتها..


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قصائد الشاعر القدير (محمود درويش) 
( كمقهى صغير هو الحب )

وأحببت أن تشاركوني قراءتها:

كمقهى صغير على شارع الغرباء
هو الحب يفتح أبوابه للجميع
كمقهى يزيد وينقص وفق المناخ
إذا هطل المطر ازداد رواده
وإذا اعتدل الجو قلوا وملوا
أنا هاهنا يا غريبة في الركن أجلس
ما لون عينيك؟ ما اسمك؟ كيف
أناديك حين تمرين بي، وأنا جالس
في انتظارك
مقهى صغير هو الحب. أطلب كأسي
نبيذ وأشرب نخبي ونخبك. أحمل
قبعتين وشمسية. إنها تمطر الآن
تمطر أكثر من أي يوم، ولا تدخلين
أقول لنفسي أخيراً: لعل التي كنت
أنتظر انتظرتني...أو انتظرت رجلاً
آخر. انتظرتنا ولم تتعرف عليه/ علي
وكانت تقول: أنا هاهنا في انتظارك
ما لون عينيك؟ أي نبيذ تحب
وما اسمك؟ كيف أناديك حين
تمر أمامي
كمقهى صغير هو الحب

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أموت عليكِ .. وقبل الرحيل
سأكتب سطراً وحيداً بدمى
أحبكِ أنتِ .. زماناً من الحلم .. والمستحيل”
 فاروق جويدة
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



إن النفس الحزينة المتألمة تجد راحة بانضمامها إلى نفس أخرى تماثلها بالشعور وتشاركها بالإحساس
مثلما يستأنس الغريب بالغريب في أرض بعيدة عن وطنيهما
فالقلوب التي تدنيها أوجاع الكآبة بعضها مع بعضا تفرقها بهجة الأفراح وبهرجتها،
فرابطة الحزن أقوى في النفوس من روابط الغبطة والسرور؛

والحب الذي تغسله العيون بدموعها يظل طاهراً وجميلاً وخالداً..


[ جبران خليل جبران ]

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هناك حب بلا سبب , كأنخطاف الى نجمة عالية وكالجاذبية في الهاوية

محمود درويش..

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺒﺔ ، ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﻮﻟﺪ ﺑﺄﺣﻼ‌ﻡ ﺷﺎﻫﻘﺔ ﺗﻜﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯﻫﻢ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺣﺒﺎ"

"ﺍﻻ‌ﺳﻮﺩ ﻳﻠﻴﻖ ﺑﻚ "...احلام 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺒﺔ ، ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﻮﻟﺪ ﺑﺄﺣﻼ‌ﻡ ﺷﺎﻫﻘﺔ ﺗﻜﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯﻫﻢ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺣﺒﺎ"

"ﺍﻻ‌ﺳﻮﺩ ﻳﻠﻴﻖ ﺑﻚ "...احلام 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
في الماضي كان لدينا حلم و فارس أحلام ، والآن أصبح لدينا حلم وسارق أحلام ..

لــ غادة السمان

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قولي . إنفعلي . إنفجري .. لا تقفي مثلَ المسمارِ لا يمكن أن أبقى أبداً كالقشّةِ تحتَ الأمطارِ .. إختاري قدراً بين اثنينِ وما أعنفَها أقداري

لــ نزار قباني

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

* إنهّمْ يَكتبونْ لأنهمْ يَتألمونْ ، أوْ لأنهمْ تألمواْ يوماً ماْ .

وَهذهْ هيْ الهويةْ الاولىَ للقلمْ ، أداةْ صَغيرةْ نخلقْ بهاْ أوهاماً بَحجمْ آلامناْ !


* عِلـوَآنْ

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﺇﺫﺍ ﻫﺎﺟﻤﺘﻨﻲ ﺳﺄﺭﻓﻊ ﻗﺒﻌﺘﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﺎ

ﻟﺸﺠﺎﻋﺘﻚ ﻟﻜﻦ
تاكد ﺃﻧﻨﻲ ﻟﻦ ﺃﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺒﺮﻙ

هتلر

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

اذا أتى الشتاء وانقطَعَتْ عندلَةُ العنادل
وأصْبَحَتْ..كل العصافير بلا منازل
يبتدئ النزيف في قلبي
وفي أناملي
كأنما الأمطار في السماء
تَهطُلُ يا صديقتي في داخلي

نزار قبــــاني
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

بيني وبينكَ خُبزٌ وحبر,على مدى عمر
وحينما تُمطرُ عندكَ في القارة الأخرى
يَبّتَلُ شعري

غادة السمّـــــان
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أكثرُ ما يُعذِّبُني في حُبَّكِ ..
أنني لا أستَطيعُ أن أحِبّكِ أكثرْ ..
وَاكثَرُ ما يُضايِقُني في حَواسّيَ الخَمسْ ..
أنها بَقيتْ خَمسًا .. لا أكثرْ ..

" نزار قَباني "
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حين رميت بي .. لم أتحطم
بل تعلمت الطيران ..
وحين ربطت الأثقال الى جسدي الهش
وقررت وئدي في البحر هذه المره
تعلمت السباحه ورقصة أسماك القاع ..
وحين أطلقت النار على رئتي
اكتشفت التنفس ..
ويوم شددت وثاقي
تعلمت المشي وحيده في الانهيارات
وحين غدرت بي في عقر حبي .. صبرت ..
ولحظة أطفأت الانوار وختمتني بالليل .. أبصرت ..
وكتبت ..
أنا من فصيله جديده .. من النساء
فهل تحب ان نتعارف .. ونبدأ من جديد ؟!


غادة السمان

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



“الكمنجات تبكي على زمنٍ ضائعٍ ... لا يعود
الكمنجات تبكي على وطنٍ ضائعٍ ... قد يعود” !

لــ درويش ♥

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



“الكمنجات تبكي على زمنٍ ضائعٍ ... لا يعود
الكمنجات تبكي على وطنٍ ضائعٍ ... قد يعود” !

لــ درويش ♥

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


أنا لا أصدق كيف كسرنا

وفي الأعماق.. أصوات الحنين

وعلى جبين الدهر مات الحب منا.. كالجنين

قد يسألونك.. كيف مات الحب؟؟

قولي... ... جاء في زمن حزين!!

فاروق جويدة 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

 “البعض نحبهم
لكن لا نقترب منهم...فهم في البعد أحلى
وهم في البعد أرقى...وهم في البعد أغلى

البعض نحبهم
ونسعى كي نقترب منهم
ونتقاسم تفاصيل الحياة معهم
ويؤلمنا الابتعاد عنهم
ويصعب علينا تصوّر الحياة حين تخلو منهم.

البعض نحبّهم
ونتمنى أن نعيش حكاية جميلة معهم
ونفتعل الصدف لكي نلتقي بهم
ونختلق الأسباب كي نراهم
ونعيش في الخيال أكثر من الواقع معهم

البعض نحبهم
بيننا و بين أنفسنا
نصمت برغم الألم
لا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم لأن
العواقب مخيفه و من الأفضل لنا و لهم أن تبقى الأبواب مغلقة

البعض نحبهم
فنملأ الأرض بحبهم و نحدث الدنيا عنهم
و نحتاج إلى وجودهم..كالماء..والهواء
و نختنق فى غيابهم أو الأبتعاد عنهم

البعض نحبّهم
لأننا لا نجد سواهم
وحاجتنا إلى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم
فالأيام تمضي
والعمر ينقضي
والزمن لا يقف
ويرعبنا بأن نبقى بلا رفيق

البعض نحبهم
لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب
ولا نملك أمامهم سوى أن نحب
نرمم معهم أشياء كثيرة
نعيد طلاء الحياة
ونسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض السعادة

البعض نحبهم
و لا نجد صدى للحب في
قلوبهم
فننهار
ونتخبط في حكايات فاشلة
فلا نكرههم
لا ننساهم
لا نحب سواهم
ونعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاولة فاشلة

والبعض نحبّهم
ويبقى فقط أن يحبّوننا
مثلما نحبّهم

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


إن الخيال هو الحلم بشيء أفضل من الواقع.. و الذين لا يفكرون في غير واقعهم لا يرون شيئًا غير أقدامهم.. و عادة ما يسقطون...

فاروق جويدة
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ولا تَضَعُوا على قبري البنفسجَ ، فَهْوَ زَهْرُ المُحْبَطين يُذَكِّرُ الموتى بموت الحُبِّ قبل أَوانِهِ . وَضَعُوا على التابوتِ سَبْعَ سنابلٍ خضراءَ إنْ
وُجِدَتْ ، وبَعْضَ شقائقِ النُعْمانِ إنْ وُجِدَتْ....

محمود درويش
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أرَاكَ عَصِيَّ الدّمعِ شِيمَتُكَ الصّبرُ، .. أما للهوى نهيٌّ عليكَ ولا أمرُ ؟

بلى أنا مشتاقٌ وعنديَ لوعة ٌ ، .. ولكنَّ مثلي لا يذاعُ لهُ سرُّ !


إذا الليلُ أضواني بسطتُ يدَ الهوى .. وأذللتُ دمعاً منْ خلائقهُ الكبرُ

تَكادُ تُضِيءُ النّارُ بينَ جَوَانِحِي .. إذا هيَ أذْكَتْهَا الصّبَابَة ُ والفِكْرُ

معللتي بالوصلِ ، والموتُ دونهُ ، .. إذا مِتّ ظَمْآناً فَلا نَزَل القَطْرُ!

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أشرقْ معَ الصبحِ و رقرقْ بهجتَكْ

و ازرعْ على خدِّ الصغارِ بسمتَكْ

و فرحتَكْ ..

العيدُ للصغارِ ..

فاتركْنا وراءَ العيدْ

و انصبْ لهمْ أرجوحتَكْ

و دعْكَ طفلاً مثلَهمْ ..

و لا تشحْ معَ الكبارِ

نحنُ لفَّتْنا المآسي

فاعذرِ الأحزانَ في عيونِنا

و الغمَّ في صدورِنا

و عانقِ الأطفالَ تُعطِ الأرضَ معناها

تنضّرْ طلعتَكْ ..




.


سليمان العيسى 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الحب يأتي مرة واحدة في العمر، والإعجاب مرات، فلا تخلط بينهم فتندم !!

- مارك توين
*

----------

